# Red pigeon?



## 2ndwind (Jan 16, 2009)

How do pigeons get their red colors?my friend has one but he doesn't know why. what will i do to get one of this?do i have to put food coloring to their drinks so that they will change color?sorry for many questions because i'm new to this.i don't have much experience in pigeons.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

They get it from genes. Its Inherited from their parents.
Adding Food coloring to the drinks will not do any help in acquiring color but may help in toxification or other health issues.


----------



## UssChicago1 (Mar 7, 2011)

LOL yeah...don't put food coloring in there water.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

2ndwind said:


> How do pigeons get their red colors?my friend has one but he doesn't know why. what will i do to get one of this?do i have to put food coloring to their drinks so that they will change color?sorry for many questions because i'm new to this.i don't have much experience in pigeons.


http://barnhartlofts.com/genetics.htm


----------



## 2ndwind (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks for the tips


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, ash-red is dominant so you need a red bird to make more reds  There is also recessive red, which causes the bird to be solid red from head to the tip of the tail. This is obviously a recessive gene, so both parents would need to be carrying at least one copy so that it will show in some of the babies.


----------



## 2ndwind (Jan 16, 2009)

i wish i have a red ash pigeon ( it's my favorite color..


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

If you can't get a red bird, then probably you can just paint them like some people do as sort of celebration--Halloween spray paint. Don't put food coloring. It wont turn them into another color.


----------



## 2ndwind (Jan 16, 2009)

RodSD said:


> If you can't get a red bird, then probably you can just paint them like some people do as sort of celebration--Halloween spray paint. Don't put food coloring. It wont turn them into another color.


people here in the philippines are very greedy when it comes to pigeons..

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=1649&pictureid=17485
is my pigeon kinda small??


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I know what you mean. Pigeons are expensive there or at least when I was there. That probably made sense if you realize that they import birds from overseas such as Belgium, Netherlands, Taiwan, etc. I used to have a far away neighbor that tempted me with his beautiful birds (especially the black ones). I was just a kid(elementary school) then and he tried to sell me his birds at full price. My school allowance can't buy that all! So that saddened me a lot. I've never met a generous pigeon fancier when I was there. Here in America it seems to be the opposite. There are many generous pigeon fanciers here--some will even give you ones for free.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Your pigeon is fine. Some are big. Some are medium. Some are small. Your bird looks nice and probably can perform. Hens are usually smaller, too.


----------



## 2ndwind (Jan 16, 2009)

That's why i want to go to america because people in america are very generous...Here in the philippines it is very hard to trust people because some will rob you sometimes blackmail you...but when it comes to pigeons you will always be prepare because they will do everything to get your birds..


----------



## 2ndwind (Jan 16, 2009)

RodSD said:


> Your pigeon is fine. Some are big. Some are medium. Some are small. Your bird looks nice and probably can perform. Hens are usually smaller, too.


i have 4 pigeons now,the 3 are normal size but the other one is small..the small one is different to the 3.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

It's not perfect here in America--make sure if you ever do come here you still watch for scams, blackmail, and the like. (I think there's crime anywhere that there are people anyway--not everybody is like that here, but it's worth it to be a bit careful.) 

It does seem like if you know where to look it is easy to get birds and cats in particular for free or very little around here. I just had someone offer me a cockatiel yesterday b/c they didn't like how loudly he squawks. (I wish I had the room for him.  All of my cages are full and there isn't even really floorspace for a new cage. I felt really badly that I couldn't give him the understanding home he needs.) We also got both of our cats for free (they were born to farm cats.)
My ringneck dove Edmund was also free with his (original) cage from a friend of mine who's doves he refused to get along with lol.


----------



## 2ndwind (Jan 16, 2009)

Libis said:


> It's not perfect here in America--make sure if you ever do come here you still watch for scams, blackmail, and the like. (I think there's crime anywhere that there are people anyway--not everybody is like that here, but it's worth it to be a bit careful.)
> 
> It does seem like if you know where to look it is easy to get birds and cats in particular for free or very little around here. I just had someone offer me a cockatiel yesterday b/c they didn't like how loudly he squawks. (I wish I had the room for him.  All of my cages are full and there isn't even really floorspace for a new cage. I felt really badly that I couldn't give him the understanding home he needs.) We also got both of our cats for free (they were born to farm cats.)



thanks for your advice


----------



## 2ndwind (Jan 16, 2009)

is this red??
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=1649&pictureid=17498


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm not sure, as I only keep doves, but here's what I could find on the web about pigeon colors: 
http://www.birds.cornell.edu/pigeonwatch/GettingStarted/pigeonwatch-morphs
http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/Red.html


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Here's one more link with a bit of color information: 
http://www.diamonddove.info/bird14 Rock Dove.htm
(Scroll down a ways, since this talks about pigeons in general.)


----------



## 2ndwind (Jan 16, 2009)

RodSD said:


> I know what you mean. Pigeons are expensive there or at least when I was there. That probably made sense if you realize that they import birds from overseas such as Belgium, Netherlands, Taiwan, etc. I used to have a far away neighbor that tempted me with his beautiful birds (especially the black ones). I was just a kid(elementary school) then and he tried to sell me his birds at full price. My school allowance can't buy that all! So that saddened me a lot. I've never met a generous pigeon fancier when I was there. Here in America it seems to be the opposite. There are many generous pigeon fanciers here--some will even give you ones for free.


Good thing that the pigeons here in the philippines is unexpensive...each pigeon cost P150-P500 equivalent to $3.50-$12 .


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

No, that is a blue bar with bronze


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

red pigeons

red bar









red check


----------



## 2ndwind (Jan 16, 2009)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> red pigeons
> 
> red bar
> 
> ...


thats what i want but no one sells like that in here


----------



## 2ndwind (Jan 16, 2009)

Too bad theres no one selling red pigeons here in my area


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Be patient. You seem to be very excited about the hobby, but from your other posts you are getting too many birds too quickly. Some day you can have the reds you want, but right now you have to get the birds you've got comfortable.


----------



## 2ndwind (Jan 16, 2009)

i have a red bar pigeon!!so happy..haha..good thing that my brothers friend has a pigeon loft and i so a red bar but he refuse to give it for free so i buy it.it was just P50 = $1 haha...i will post my red bar pic tomorrow..and can you help me what is this gender...


----------



## ishae_clanx (Mar 13, 2011)

2ndwind said:


> That's why i want to go to america because people in america are very generous...Here in the philippines it is very hard to trust people because some will rob you sometimes blackmail you...but when it comes to pigeons you will always be prepare because they will do everything to get your birds..


agree with you...i used to separate my breeding pairs from those which i race when one night they took all my breeders..(15 pairs to be exact) which i took action of course.....went into multiple fist fights just to get my birds back but i was only able to retrieve 3 of them coz i cant locate the others anymore...sad memomries


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

2ndwind said:


> i have a red bar pigeon!!so happy..haha..good thing that my brothers friend has a pigeon loft and i so a red bar but he refuse to give it for free so i buy it.it was just P50 = $1 haha...i will post my red bar pic tomorrow..and can you help me what is this gender...


Did you get another cage to go with it? From seeing other posts you only have a cage big enough for 2 birds and you've got 4 and this would make 5. If you overcrowd they're going to beat each other up or get sick.


----------



## 2ndwind (Jan 16, 2009)

Libis said:


> Did you get another cage to go with it? From seeing other posts you only have a cage big enough for 2 birds and you've got 4 and this would make 5. If you overcrowd they're going to beat each other up or get sick.


Good thing that my friend borrowed me his cage so that i could figure out where to build another cage.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

That's good. I hope that other cage is big enough to not only put in the red check, but also that bird you said was being bullied.


----------



## 2ndwind (Jan 16, 2009)

can you tell me what gender is this red bar and is tihs a red bar?bcause my friends told me that its a lemon...
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=1649&pictureid=17585
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=1649&pictureid=17581
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=1649&pictureid=17584
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=1649&pictureid=17583
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=1649&pictureid=17582


----------



## 2ndwind (Jan 16, 2009)

i hope you all help me....


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

2ndwind said:


> can you tell me what gender is this red bar and is tihs a red bar?bcause my friends told me that its a lemon...


Yeah......what happened to its tail ?


----------



## 2ndwind (Jan 16, 2009)

boneyrajan.k said:


> Yeah......what happened to its tail ?


i remove it because some of the feathers in the tail was bend to its opposite sides.is this a red bar..hehe and what is the gender of this.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

I don't think people can accurately tell through a photograph what the sex of the bird is. You have to watch the bird and figure it out through behavior over time. You might not know until someone lays eggs.


----------



## 2ndwind (Jan 16, 2009)

i ask the pet shop owner what is the gender of the red bar,he said it was a hen.but when i put her in the cage she is very territorial.she is new to the cage but she owns everything inside it even my 2 blue bars resting area were she fights the 2 and still stands tall..


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Your red bar is a red bar, not a lemon. Lemon is extreme dilute.
He is also a cockbird as I see blue flecking. It'd be easier to see if he still had a tail and flights. Why do you guys pull the flights on your birds? He is obviously too old to resettle and must be kept in the loft as a breeder.


----------



## 2ndwind (Jan 16, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Your red bar is a red bar, not a lemon. Lemon is extreme dilute.
> He is also a cockbird as I see blue flecking. It'd be easier to see if he still had a tail and flights. Why do you guys pull the flights on your birds? He is obviously too old to resettle and must be kept in the loft as a breeder.


whats is blue fleckings?I pull it out because it has many black "l" insects


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Mites and lice can be fixed by dipping them in a poultry insecticide. They live in more feathers than just the flights, as well as in the loft, so until you medicate them, they will keep coming back.
Blue/black flecking looks like this:

































Birds can have a lot of them, or only a few. Sometimes you really have to look to find them. They are usually mostly in the flights and tail feathers. Ash-red hens cannot have blue/black flecking because they only have one base color and can't carry other colors. Males can carry another color without it showing. With Ash-red birds, the blue/black flecking shows that the bird carries the blue gene.


----------



## 2ndwind (Jan 16, 2009)

last time i clean i put vinegar to the water and wet their wings and tails and then suddenly an insect came out its like a fly.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like pigeon flies. They can cause a lot of trouble because they like to burrow into the quils of growing feathers. They can get the feather folicle infected - yuck!


----------



## 2ndwind (Jan 16, 2009)

but now there are no more pigeon flies when i clean them.


----------

